# Video of neon tetras in the wild



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I found this interesting and thought I'd share. Could also be helpful for someone trying to set up an amazon biotope.

Neon tetras, Paracheirodon simulans in their natural habitat - YouTube!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's cool. Explains why mine put eggs in the moss in my tank. Make up a tank full of moss and you almost got it covered. Funny how they don't even school in the wild...still more shoaling type behavior. I thought the larger ones were Rummy-nose Tetras at first, but I'm not sure what they are.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

cool.

perhaps I need a neon tank with lotsa moss.

I also could hardly hear the vioces. shucks


----------



## saltwaterpurls (Oct 20, 2011)

great video - explains a lot about where some of our pet store fish come from


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Funny how they don't even school in the wild...still more shoaling type behavior. I thought the larger ones were Rummy-nose Tetras at first, but I'm not sure what they are.


That's how I found the video, looking for the natural behavior of neons.

I thought it was interesting to get information straight from the source, something rare in the tropical fish keeping hobby.


----------



## fauxcive (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice find. It's good to know that their seemingly odd behavior in aquariums is the same as what they do in the wild. For some reason the way they swim always made me think something was scaring them.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I finally heard the sound and this was interesting.

I read that neons were being harvested in the wild in a substainable manner and now I have some idea of how.

thanks


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have also read that the pools that neons live in mostly dry up in the dry season so most wild neons live less than a year with only the minority surviving to breed a new generation, therefore harvesting neons has little long term impact on populations. It doesn't mention the pools drying up in this video though, maybe it depends on the location.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

For whatever reason I have heard neons are considered an annual species. Which also agrees with annual dry ups.*old dude


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a video of wild cardinal tetras: cardinal tetra at their natural biotope - YouTube


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

nice find these are awesome videos


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's quite funny how we all get hung up about making our tanks look natural and yet we dread algae. If we were to truly try for a natural setting it would be a tank full of algae! Actually it has it's own surprising beauty but it might not quite translate to a tank scape. I think I'll stick to my plants for now.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is another one, not in English but interesting footage of the environment.
Diving the rio ***** Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## saltwaterpurls (Oct 20, 2011)

Can I keep a sloth in my 55 gallon? He didn't seem to be moving too fast


----------

